# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  SHKA."SHQIPONJAT E MEDVEGJES"-Shoqeri qe premton..

## horizonti_

*"Shqiponjat e Medvegjes" eshte nje shoqeri kulturo-artistike e themeluar me 11 mars 2008 nga disa aktivista entuziast ( Selman Rexhepi, Rizah Sadiku, Rushit Hajdini...)nga komuna e Medvegjes (Kosova Lindore) te cilet jetojne ne Prishtine.
Qe ne fillime kjo Shoqeri kishte 10 antare femije te shperngulur nga Medvegja ne Prishtine.*

Fotografia e pare e Sh.K.A."Shqiponjat e Medvegjes" diten e themelimit
*Ne baze te vullnetit dhe deshires se madhe per pune te femijve(antarve) dhe Stafit udheheqes, sot Shoqerisa numron mbi 40 antare, eshte e regjistruar ne menyre legale dhe ka gjirollogarin bankare.*

Gjat ushtrimeve ne Pallatin e Rinise ne Prishtine

----------


## horizonti_

*Nder aktivitetet e deritanishme te Shoqerise vlen te permenden pjesmarrja ne Festivalin Nderkombetare "Ylberi i Prishtines 2008"*

*Ne festivalin Tradicional "Anadrinia Jehon 2009" ne Deje te Rahovecit*

----------


## horizonti_

*Pastaj disa anetare te Shoqerise moren pjese ne Spotin e kenges per Medvegjen te kenduar nga kengetarja e mirnjohur Shyhrete Behluli*


*Ishin te ftuar dhe moren pjes ne Akademin Perkujtimore kushtuar Deshmorve te Kombit Hashim Hajdini dhe Florim Rushiti-Kingji*

----------


## horizonti_

*Pas punes se palodhshme disamujore SHKA."Shqiponjat e Medvegjes" organizuan nje koncert madheshtore ne Shtepin e Kultures ne F.Kosove per bashkvendasit dhe bashkatdhetaret nga diaspora.
Koncerti ishte shum i suksesshem dhe u mirprit nga nje numer shum i madhe Medvegjasish.*

----------


## horizonti_

*Me nje prezentim edhe me dinjitoz ishte pjesmarrja ne Festivalin Nderkombetare "Ylberi i Prishtines 2009" ku u mirprit nga shikuesit dhe u nderua nga organizatoret*

----------


## horizonti_

*Shoqeria "Shqiponjat e Medvegjes"vazhdon punen e palodhshme nga stafi i tanishem udheheqes ( Selman Rexhepi, Abaz Kadriu, Rizah Sadiku, Behlul Hajdini, Xhyla Hajrullahu) dhe me mbi 40 antare ne kushte jo dhe te mira, per shkak te mungeses se mjeteve materiale ( sepse nuk ka asnje donatore!!!!)
dhe me veshtirsi te medha organizon ushtrimet dhe pjesmarrjen ne manifestime te ndryshme ku eshte e ftuar*

----------


## pa-emer

shum tbukra keto foto horizonti flm shum qe i ke sjell ketu ti shofim edhe ne  flm....veshje shum e bukur  :Lulja3:

----------


## firaku

Jeni te mrekullueshem,ju uroje shume suksese dhe te shpresojme qe keto shqiponja te rriten aty ku edhe kane lindur ne Kosoven Lindore.
Si Shoqate munde te na sjellni edhe lajme nga ajo pjese e Kosoves te cilat edhe per Forumistat-et do ishin shume te mirepritura.
Suksese dhe pershendetje.

----------


## Sh.e Medvegjes

*Flm. Horizonti per prezentimin qe na ke bere ne kete Forum shume te nderuar, dhe juve gjithashtu pa-emer dhe firaku per perkrahjen*

----------


## horizonti_

*Shqiponjat.... ne ushtrimet e rregullta*

----------


## Sh.e Medvegjes

*Me organizimin e  Shka. "Shqiponjat e Medvegjes" edhe Shqiptaret e Medvegjes festuan diten e Flamurit.*
Ne ambientet e bukura te Restaurant "Gurra" ne Prishtine u tubuan me teper se 300 mysafire nga Medvegja dhe Medvegjas te shperngulur ne Kosove.
Prezent ishin edhe nje delegacion nga Medvegja, pastaj perfaqsuesi i Shqiptareve te Kosoves Lindore z.Riza Halimi dhe mysafir te tjere (perfaqsues te organizatave te luftes, veteran te arsimit, perfaqsues te subjekteve politike, kulturore dhe shoqerore etj.)
Programi filloi me Hymnin e Flamurit e pastaj te pranishmit i pershendeti dhe ju uroj mirseardhje drejtori i Shka. "Shqiponjat e Medvegjes", z.Selman Rexhepi.
Nen udheheqjen e Stafit udheheqes te shoqerise: Rizah Sadiku, Xhyla Hajrullahu, Behlul Hajdini dhe Abaz Kadriu, programi vazhdoi me kenge, valle, recitime...dhe me pastaj me mysafiter e shoqeris : Kengtari i mirnjohur Remzi Jakupi-Remi, Grupi muzikor Sevdalit, dhe kengetare te tjere

----------


## Sh.e Medvegjes

Grupi i kengetareve te shoqerise u prezentua me disa kenge folklorike

Recituesit e vegjel i emocionuan per se tepermi mysafiret ( disa nga te cilet edhe ju rridhnin lotet..!)

----------


## Sh.e Medvegjes

Shqiponjat e Medvegjes u prezentuan edhe me tri pika vallzimi: ( Valle Dardane, Vallja e Rugoves dhe Vallen Shota)

Kengetari Remi dhe Grupi muzikor vazhduan programin se bashku me Shoqerine

Pasticeria me e njohur ne Prishtine FELLINI shoqerise i dhuroj nje embelsire shume te bukur me te cilen u gostiten te gjith mysafiret

----------


## Sh.e Medvegjes

Salla e mbushur perplot Medvegjas

Delegacioni nga Medvegja dhe z.Riza Halimi

----------

